# Bishop's Itchington Cement Works (Pic Heavy)



## borntobemild (Jun 1, 2008)

Last in the East Warwickshire Cement works trilogy i fear.

Not much left i'm afraid. A nice site if you like looking at places that have reverted to nature, but not good for serious urban exploration.
I was a bit disappointed at the lack of buildings. Lots of ramps, bits of walls and strange bits of brick work, but couln't find anything intact.

The site is massive, covering a couple of sq km either side of the B4451 north of Bishops Itchington. Local Council frequently make noises about building on it which would be a shame as its a beautiful place.
The site is divided into three areas, spoil heaps, the old works, amd the quarries themselves - now used as fishing lakes.

Site of original office and administration block







Car Park






Old Weighbridge






One of numerous railway sidings






Old railway tunnel leading under B4451







Old road tunnel under mainline railway






Fairly recently constructed drain - not big enough for exploration. Bit blurred as i was leaning over a fence!






Junction of sidings with main line






All the photos are from the east side of the site. The west side has a few more buildings on it but it started p***ing it down so i came home.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2008)

Even though there's not much in the way of buildings, I find it fascinating coming across bits of clues to something having once been there. Just the kind of place I like to wander around. Interesting site and good photos, btbm.


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 3, 2008)

went back at the weekend with mrs btbm, the dawg, but sadly no camera. Found some tunnels and access to the basement of a demolished building so will return and take some more pics.

also good for fossils - if you like that sort of stuff.


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 6, 2008)

went back and investigated a couple of tunnels. 

entrance






Not very photogenic, i'm guessing it carried a conveyor or cables/pipes

about 10 ft in






about 30 ft in


didn't have anything with me apart from torch and it was getting muddy
you can see that it turns 45 degree to the left






There was another chamber that looked like either an undergound store or air raid shelter and another entrance that someone had dug out giving access to the cellar of a demolished building. Didn't go in - looked scary.

It's a huge place and i'm sure there's more there but you could spend all day looking for it!

Not worth travelling any distance for but ok if you live locally.


----------



## Mancha (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like an interesting local place to explore, like Foxylady said, it’s good finding clues to something that has long gone. I was wondering where it is, Is it opposite Bishops Bowl Lakes? Or is it against the rules to say the exact location, I’m new to these forums. Incidentally found the old Stockton cement works a couple of years ago while on a bike ride, kind of reminded me of a Lost World, see pic. Unfortunately they have cleared all the vegetation around the area now and it’s not quite so impressive anymore.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 12, 2008)

Agree with Foxy, I like visiting places like this too. Like the one with the base of a building with the steps going up to it. The tunnels/air raid shelters look interesting too. See if there's anyone local who wouldn't mind a look as well, then try and have a look in the basement part. 

Cheers, like these pics,

 Sal


----------

